# Secret crush



## Mitica100 (Dec 6, 2004)

So, who's got a secret crush on whom at TPF?    

It's ok to put in only the first letter of their nickname, if you don't want to reveal it.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 6, 2004)

You first!


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 6, 2004)

i have a crush on one of the moderators.


----------



## Chase (Dec 6, 2004)

I think the key word was SECRET!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 6, 2004)

Aww...  OK!

Wait!!  What if I have multiple crushes?     

"L"


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 6, 2004)

JP


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 6, 2004)

myself?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 6, 2004)

i have one


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 6, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> i have one



Do say...


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 6, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> i have one



i already told you i'm taken.


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 6, 2004)

i dont have a crush on anyone here but your all good helpers and friends  actually i just got done hangin out with my 'crush' had a good time...


----------



## Alison (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't know, that online crush stuff can be dangerous 

*whistles and walks away*


----------



## Alison (Dec 6, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> i have one



Awwwwwww, that's sweet but Aubrey is already taken


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 6, 2004)

you guys are just too funny!


----------



## Alison (Dec 6, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> JP



And here I was thinking I was your crush      out:


----------



## Alison (Dec 6, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> you guys are just too funny!



Well, if you gave more info we wouldn't have to jump to these conclusions  :twisted:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 6, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, he said secret, I've been pretty open about my crush on you


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 6, 2004)

My secret crush is....  :taped sh:


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 6, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> My secret crush is....  :taped sh:



o, dont, you make me   (its cuz theres a x on the mouth )


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 6, 2004)

PreludeX said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehehe  - Sorry but no!  I'm just not saying who.  8)


----------



## Corry (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't know if I'd call em crushes...but I guess I've gotta few!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 6, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'd call em crushes...but I guess I've gotta few!



Spill  :twisted:


----------



## mygrain (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh so many to choose from...it's like a candy store..err....but not MD's candy...it's just way to sweet. :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why should I? You won't!   Not that I don't have a pretty good idea...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 7, 2004)

I know I've put on a few extra pounds but I don't think I could actually crush anyone.....
Besides, it would make such a mess on the board! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 7, 2004)

wrong sort of crush.

Orange? Or am I not getting the hang of this at all?


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 7, 2004)

I haven't been here long enough to have a crush yet...give me time.


----------



## ferny (Dec 7, 2004)

I've always thought Artemis was pretty cute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And we all know about the Hertz/photogoddess thing right?  Oh, Hertz, really has a double l. :mrgreen:


----------



## manda (Dec 7, 2004)

i have a huge thing for a newbie
but it aint no secret


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 7, 2004)

So which newbie is it?









Coz i'll bet my bottom dollar it isn't me!!! LOL


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 7, 2004)

*Cries into rum.

I guess my chances for a crush died when I got that funny rash.


----------



## Alison (Dec 7, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO, good recovery!  :twisted:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 7, 2004)

Awwww... if you guys want me to officiate at the cerimony then I would be proud to do so. 

What's that? Am I am Minister or a Marriage Celebrant? Ummm.. kinda.. I am happy to celebrate anyone's marriage... LOL.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't have a full blown crush, but someone posted their pic once a couple months ago and I couldn't stop looking at it.  It made my heart thump in a way that a mere picture hadn't in a very long time.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 7, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> And we all know about the Hertz/photogoddess thing right?  Oh, Hertz, really has a double l. :mrgreen:




PG! You promised me you wouldn't tell anyone. It was supposed to be a secret!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'd call em crushes...but I guess I've gotta few!



I'm with you!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 7, 2004)

i dont like secrets..so this whole thread is condemned!!!!!! :twisted: 

:::the power of christ compels you::::

md


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 7, 2004)

i don't think i've been a member long enough to have a crush yet...


----------



## Alison (Dec 7, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> :::the power of christ compels you::::
> 
> md



sometimes........................


----------



## havoc (Dec 7, 2004)

All i can say is "C"


----------



## Chase (Dec 7, 2004)

Havoc said:
			
		

> All i can say is "C"


----------



## oriecat (Dec 7, 2004)

LOL :LOL:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 7, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Havoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> > All i can say is "C"



Ummmm Chase I'm pretty sure you're NOT the "C" who he was refering to. :lmao:


----------



## Chase (Dec 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you just don't know him as well as I do  :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Dec 7, 2004)

I wouldn't be so sure... there's that whole mutual sheep attraction thing going on... Maybe Havoc kidnapped the sheep just to get his attention...


----------



## steve817 (Dec 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can kill the dreamer but you can't kill the dream. Right Chase?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 7, 2004)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> i don't think i've been a member long enough to have a crush yet...



 And you've been longer than I have....hmm what does that say about me???  :crazy:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 7, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I don't have a full blown crush, but someone posted their pic once a couple months ago and I couldn't stop looking at it.  It made my heart thump in a way that a mere picture hadn't in a very long time.



Thats exactly the way I felt about my secret crush and not so secret crush!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> I've always thought Artemis was pretty cute.



Ferny      I feel the same way.....























Ive always though I was cute to!    :twisted:


----------



## Alison (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:


----------



## oriecat (Dec 7, 2004)

Good one, Artie!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

Do you think Im cute?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 7, 2004)

as i read each post, i get more and more confused.  im trying to match comments to avatars and quotes to comments; damn!  i think i'll just sit back and watch this run itself out.  :shock:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

Im shops now, a Tried and tested book writting by Artemis titled *How To Stop A Thread Dead In Its Tracks*


----------



## terri (Dec 7, 2004)

I have lots of crushes!   :cheer:   For different reasons, too....   

But isn't it spoiling it all by making announcements about it?    :scratch:  I'd rather let 'em wonder.....


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

No one answerd me...do you find me cute?


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> JP



Ya know...it took me a while...but I'm pretty damn sure I've got ya figured out!


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

And Arty...you're adorable!


----------



## Alison (Dec 7, 2004)

I think I know too........


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> And Arty...you're adorable!



W000T you two Corry!  wait...adorable...thats for lille babies :'( LOL


----------



## Alison (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> No one answerd me...do you find me cute?



Of course you are!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY, so are you alison...I havent seen a pic of yah but yah got a great personality, Hobbes is lucky to have a ladeh like you


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

There are pics of her...look in the mugshots thread!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, I've been trying to figure myself out for 36 years with no luck.


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

I meant the crush, silly!  And she should be honored to be admired by someone like you...I would be!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> photogoddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha - Wrong! But mine does know who he is.


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah...goddess...now that you've ruled out who I thought it was..I am confused...


----------



## Karalee (Dec 7, 2004)

Could you make it tougher Goddess


----------



## Chase (Dec 7, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 7, 2004)

Is Elizabeth Shue or Anna Kornikova a TPF member?


----------



## Alison (Dec 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> There are pics of her...look in the mugshots thread!



Actually, I think they are all gone. I switched websites so all the links are broken.


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Do you think Im cute?


Not any more. Now I think you're sassy. 

*nudge* *nudge*


----------



## Scurra (Dec 8, 2004)

Lol arty some great quotes there from you... as far as crushes go on her maybe I have one or two.

But can I tell you or would that spoil the whole thing? hmm


----------



## graigdavis (Dec 8, 2004)

Man, I wish the ladies in here would spill!  Ill spill.

Had a huge crush on Carlita...those pigtales make me weak in the knees.  She didnt post a lot when I joined here so she was always mysterious too.

And I crushed on a lot of the other ladies in here for certain traits.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 8, 2004)

Graig!  Welcome back!  We've missed you.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2004)

I dont think I have any crushes..... :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## graigdavis (Dec 8, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Graig!  Welcome back!  We've missed you.



I missed you too.  :hug:


----------



## airgunr (Dec 8, 2004)

My wife.


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2004)

I had a little crush on Graig after he posted that smokin hot pic of him kneeling next to his bike...


----------



## Scurra (Dec 8, 2004)

I think I had a crush on the bike...


----------



## graigdavis (Dec 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I had a little crush on Graig after he posted that smokin hot pic of him kneeling next to his bike...


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 8, 2004)

I have had a long-time crush on Core's Avatar.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! Chase might be the "C" i was thinking of. At least one of em 

But yeah, Carli is mysterious isn't she Greg


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 8, 2004)

Scurra said:
			
		

> Lol arty some great quotes there from you... as far as crushes go on her maybe I have one or two.
> 
> But can I tell you or would that spoil the whole thing? hmm



Do tell Scurra!!!


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2004)

This forum is a strange one. It's soooooo easy to have a crush on pretty much every female poster. And I'm not trying to crawl here. It's true.
And yeah, to answer the original question. I have crushes on some of you. Now if you'll excuse me, I'll go back into my ugly people hole. I'll be out for Easter.


----------



## Alison (Dec 8, 2004)

So I see, we've established that we all have crushes and that they will remain a secret


----------



## mygrain (Dec 8, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> So I see, we've established that we all have crushes and that they will remain a secret



Brillant!!!! Everybody loves everybody...how hippy.


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel like saying something about sucking on peace pipes. But, erm, it's safer if I don't isn't it.



I'm sorry, but I've been one a mischievous mood all day. :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I know no-ones got a crush on me - unless necrophilia is legal now   :crazy:


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 9, 2004)

Awwww Hertz - ya know I lurve ya! Especially after seeing you in MD's bear suit. Hubba hubba!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 9, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Awwww Hertz - ya know I lurve ya! Especially after seeing you in MD's bear suit. Hubba hubba!



Awww....  PG :blulsh2: 

You're the best Mistress I've ever had........


----------



## Scurra (Dec 9, 2004)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Scurra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I did have a bit of a thing for Anua after those shots she posted in TPF Mugshots.. Will that do?


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 9, 2004)

how did i miss a 7 page long thread about this :LOL:


but yeah, i guess you can say I have one


----------

